# MAC Face and Body



## Msritajanay (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a very large bridal party coming up and need help!!! Another artist told me to get a lighter shade and a darker shade of the MAC Face and Body foundation and mix to match each persons skin color. Most of my bridal clientele is _African american_ so what shades would be best? Would I need to buy *more* than 2 bottles?

  	Thanks!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jul 23, 2012)

Unless you really have your heart set on MAC F&B, I would consider other options.  For example, Graftobian Hi-Def Glamour Creme Super Palette in Warm was my first foundation palette.  The first time I used the palette was for an African-american wedding with a bridal party of 10.  There was a wide variety of skintones, but I was able to mix and match and find a shade in that palette for everyone.  The palette retails for around $69 without pro discount, but MAC F&B is $33 without pro discount.  You may also want to consider the smaller Graftobian palettes which have 5 shades...about $21.

  	RCMA, Ben Nye and Cinema Secrets offer similar sizes of palettes.  Creme foundations are versatile because they can also be used as concealer or thinned out for more sheer coverage.  A seasoned artist recommended  the Warm Graftobian palette and then the Neutral Graftobian palette.  Most tend to get the least use out of the Cool palette (so skip or purchase it later).  The following Cinema Secrets Palettes are also very helpful to have on hand: #9, #10, #11, #3, #7, and #5.


----------

